# New to Freshwater Fishing From League City- trying to find local places to fish



## jmontusmc (May 5, 2009)

I have saltwater fished my entire life in the upper Galveston Bay complex. Since being dis charged from the Marine Corps a few years ago, I am always looking for new challenges. The current one of mine is freshwater fishing in a Kayak. I know very minimal about freshwater fishing and just looking for local lakes, ponds, etc to fish. Bass, Crappie, catfish, or any other species that is fun to catch.. I live in League City, Tx so anything local to the Galveston/Houston area. i dont mind traveling a few hours, but the cap would be 2 1/2 hours from Houston. Any advice would be appreciated guys/gals. Thanks so much!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

More and more saltwater anglers are exploring the sweet water these days, and a lot of them are finding Lake Livingston is excellent for kayaks. A lot of good spots close to launches for paddle boats to fish. LMB up on Kickapoo Creek, or, White Rock Creek, and sometimes crappie and cat fish.
White bass are reachable from some ramps as well. 
Good luck and welcome to the freshwater board.


----------



## jmontusmc (May 5, 2009)

jmontusmc said:


> I have saltwater fished my entire life in the upper Galveston Bay complex. Since being dis charged from the Marine Corps a few years ago, I am always looking for new challenges. The current one of mine is freshwater fishing in a Kayak. I know very minimal about freshwater fishing and just looking for local lakes, ponds, etc to fish. Bass, Crappie, catfish, or any other species that is fun to catch.. I live in League City, Tx so anything local to the Galveston/Houston area. i dont mind traveling a few hours, but the cap would be 2 1/2 hours from Houston. Any advice would be appreciated guys/gals. Thanks so much!


Thank you for the information! i will be checking out the web address for guides as well on Livingston you have posted. I certainly appreciate the information, happy fishing!


----------



## Reel Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

I have also fished Galveston Bay for some 50 years, live in Seabrook and made the decision to buy weekend place on Livingston. Only wish I had done it years ago. No more salt water for me!!!!! Boat stays clean, no corrosion and I can catch fish off the bank in our neighborhood when I don't want to launch boat. Come join the fun at Livingston you want regret it.


----------



## ralphleeg (Jan 22, 2013)

Paddle out of Penwaugh marina, a couple hundred yards and your on some pretty good WB spots and it is protected most of the time. Good LMB fishing there to.


----------



## KnightStik Rods (Jul 3, 2011)

Try Dickinson Bayou or any other brackish bayou out your way. Most of the bayous around there have a healthy population of LMB. I have caught LMB, Red Fish, and Flounder all in a single outing.

Manvel (off highway 6) has twin lakes, which are large sandpits that allow yak fishing. Iâ€™ve herd some double digit LMB have been pulled out of them.


----------

